# Casting Instruction After Action Report (AAR)



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

The Tx Fly Fish Expo is going on in Grapevine this weekend. Based on easy proximity and the cv's of some of the casting instructors, I signed up for a class taught by Bill Gammel. Previously, I was impressed by Bill's free youtube videos and for a two hour $50 investment, I wasn't out much time or money if it was a fail.

Not everyone who fly fishes has a desire to become a great caster, my fishing partner only wants to get the "d**m fly out to get fish" so I understand that totally. This review is for those who are interested in improving the cast and are looking for an instructor who can get it done.

I've been fly casting for 20 years plus, initially self taught (huge mistake)attended several casting schools, had a few lessons etc. I can now cast into my backing, but don't always accomplish that efficiently, and have a few problems in my cast that pop up from time to time that I can't always self diagnose. 

Bill's class, presentation and depth of expertise as an instructor blew me away. It's easy to see that he is a college professor by trade based on his cogent instruction. It's also nice to see an instructor who can cast world championship distances without making the demo about how great a caster he is. The message is - I can do it, you can as well if you want to put in the time and work to accomplish it. 

I walked away understanding the why behind my problems, how to remedy them and became an overall much better caster-more efficient, better loops, less effort. Given that we had 4 students of varying experience and a limited time frame, it was an impressive class.

The challenge for me in taking a casting lesson is most instructors have a step by step format that is not deviated from during the session. I understand that, if a guy doesn't have good loops at 40', he's not going to be a great caster a 70+ with a double haul. However, an instructor being able to step outside the planned lesson format and evaluate what a caster does right and wrong, tweak it and continue on with the instruction is priceless.

During the session, I worked with both hands. Due to time constraints, I wasn't able to get in much work with my off hand double haul. However, I can now effectively carry 60'+ line offhand without a haul and have the mechanics to add the haul to improve my line speed instead of using the haul to mask casting errors.

I'm posting this review for anyone-beginner,intermediate or advanced casters who is looking for a great instructor to facilitate casting improvement and add more line through less work. If I was in the southeast Tx area, I would be wearing out the door to Bill's house.

I have zero affiliation with Bill, and only met him yesterday, but great casting instruction is difficult to find and thought for those interested it's worth passing on the info.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good testimonial. I'm self taught and feel I have plateaued from the beginning stages of where I was 2-3 years ago. I can take shots at fish like reds, sheepshead, trout, and hit enough of my spots to connect, but I can't do things that really good casters can do. I've seen Bill Gammel's online YouTube instruction and they are great. Unless I figure out what I'm doing wrong on my own, I'll have to take some lessons from someone like Mr. Gammel to get to the next level of casting.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

karstopo said:


> Good testimonial. I'm self taught and feel I have plateaued from the beginning stages of where I was 2-3 years ago. I can take shots at fish like reds, sheepshead, trout, and hit enough of my spots to connect, but I can't do things that really good casters can do. I've seen Bill Gammel's online YouTube instruction and they are great. Unless I figure out what I'm doing wrong on my own, I'll have to take some lessons from someone like Mr. Gammel to get to the next level of casting.


X2. You ever fish anywhere else other than Freeport area KS?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> X2. You ever fish anywhere else other than Freeport area KS?


Mostly Brazoria county and Freeport, I get to West Matagorda bay with a group of friends once or twice a year. Get to the Rockies once or twice a year, usually to hunt or with the family and I might work in some fishing while I'm there. Might do a little freshwater stuff near home, too.

There is just so much public water so close to home here, I'm not really into very much windshield time on a regular basis.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Boomer, thank you for the Good AAR. When you are jumping from student to student so fast it is hard to get a feel for whether the students are liking what they are hearing. I appreciate kind words. I was impressed with the casting level of the students I saw. I either had more advanced students that could implement the correct or newer casters that were listening and trying to implement the next step. The lady that was in your class told me she had never cast over 45 feet. We measured when she left and she was carrying 45 feet in the air and her last cast shot to 75 feet. 

I need to correct you on one thing. I had 5 students not 4. I had your left hand and your right hand. I should have charged you twice. I think you are doing a great thing learning both hands. I feel like the drills we did are actually more important with the off hand from the beginning. Your off hand is where we all really need efficiency. 

I enjoyed meeting you. Thanks again.
Bill


----------

